# Get the kleenex



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

god i wish i could shoot that man myself. no regrets. and not a clean shot either.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

How can people be so cruel and sick?


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Had to edit the words that immediately came to mind, I'd like to do the same to the d--- coward. Sweet girl, I pray that she finds a home with loving angels to love and protect her.


----------



## spidey46x2 (Apr 4, 2006)

Truly sick.

People can't deal with problems themselves, so they take it out on others. A real coward


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

The cruelty of some people truly amazes me!!!! That ANYONE could even think of treating an animal like that is disgusting! I wish I could take her myself.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We love our dogs so much, do everything we can to keep them happy and healthy and so often lose them so young. And then there is the scum of the earth that treats dogs like this. Sickening.


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

I am so tired of picking up the newspaper or listening to the news at the terrible things that happend to innocent people, and animals. I have one thing to say to anyone who hurts children and animals. "YOU better hope I don't catch you, I will be your worst nightmare. YOU will wish you were never born".

There's a case here where I live where some "A" hole hung a dog from a tree. There is an award for the person who did this and the amount is growing day by day. The public is outraged by this act. I hope they catch them. And the person better pray it's not me catching them.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Our society includes some seriously disturbed people. The animals don't have voices, and this is why rescue is so important. I am always in awe of the horribly abused dog who continues to give people a chance; these honest souls like Poppy are the essence of rescue work.


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

My Toby is a resuce dog.... he was abused by some stupid selfish man and his sons.. Toby is very greatful to have a good home with lots of love.. and I am so happy to give it to him..

For ever golden..


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I would love to throw him off the back of a truck! Oh, and then accidently hit reverse!


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

We could learn SO much from dogs. Enthusiasm, Humility, Loyalty, and especially forgiveness.
I truly believe that people that would hurt an innocent dog [and their are far too many] will pay dearly in the afterlife.[let's hope so]
I have Three rescued Goldens now


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

A few updates. Poppy gave birth to 11 live and 3 stillborn puppies. She's a great mom, and loves to have people around while she's nursing. She's made everyone fall madly in love with her. 

But I've also learned that someone -- presumably the ******* who beat her -- filed all of her teeth down to the gumline. 

They're saying Poppy's medical care will top out at $4,000 to $5,000. She is safely with GRRA although she's not yet on their Web site.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To read an ongoing rescue story..*

Go to www.snowballschance.org Forum

Read about Cinammon -the pregnant Golden Retriever -that was rescued from a shelter right before they were going to put her to sleep, by a wonderful woman, Elizabeth. Elizabeth adopted her and she had three beautiful puppies-one died, but two survived-Ginger & Big Boy. This is their ongoing story about how wonderful their lives are now since Nov. 10, 2005 to present, with Eliz. and her Dad giving them a home. Elizabeth also has numerous other rescues.

Dog Lovers from all over post on there to share stories and to inquire how Cinammon, Ginger and Big Boy are.

You won't be sorry you visited. I believe it will make everyone want to save a dog.

Karen519, ASmooch & Snobear


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Hmmmm where are you from because we have the same thing going on here and they are still looking for the creep or sickos that did this.


TobyLove said:


> I am so tired of picking up the newspaper or listening to the news at the terrible things that happend to innocent people, and animals. I have one thing to say to anyone who hurts children and animals. "YOU better hope I don't catch you, I will be your worst nightmare. YOU will wish you were never born".
> There's a case here where I live where some "A" hole hung a dog from a tree. There is an award for the person who did this and the amount is growing day by day. The public is outraged by this act. I hope they catch them. And the person better pray it's not me catching them.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Another update. Poppy had 9 surviving puppies, and all are doing great. She's touched the hearts of everyone she meets, and many who will never meet her. 

The vet now believes that her teeth were worn down to the gumlines from chewing at fleas and ticks. That's a LOT of chewing!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

really hard to believe that anyone can take a creature that gives so much and asks so little in return and abuse them like that... awful..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

i encourage everyone to go to www.snowballschance.org/forum and read story about Cinammon-the pregnant Golden Ret. that was rescued in the 11th hour from a High Kill Shelter and how her life has changed-sort of from rags to riches-with a WONDERFUL WOMAN CALLED ELIZABETH, CINAMMON had 3 puppies but only two lived-Ginger & Big Boy.

Get the Kleenex and see how many PEOPLE CARED AND HELPED TO SAVE THIS GOLDEN RET. OR GOLDEN RET. MIX GIRL!!!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

We need to introduce this fool to Showtimes "Dexter" (The new cable channel program on Sunday evenings.) That'll learn'em! It's like my 
grandfather always said, You can't fix stupid!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Poor little thing, I'm glad she's out of that mans hands that beat on her. I swear he has got to be the garbage of the earth for doing such a low thing to beat on a defenseless animal. I hope someday he gets whats coming to him!

Main thing is, she will never be beat on again and will know now that all humans are not garbage like that man was that beat on her.


----------

